# What happened to Kent Arms?



## Corona (Sep 6, 2006)

They have no guns? Did they close shop or did they move?


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

It's been a long time since I've been in that shop but I thought they were a still in business. I'll have to make a "Sales Call" over on chicago drive this week and check it out.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

closing up shop. they sold all guns and related to a place in Kalamazoo.
Archery dept is still for sale. $60,000


----------



## GrayLand (Jan 26, 2004)

IMO -the archery dept was the only quality dept in the store.
The rest of it seemed more like "gun show" type merchandise.
Not that I didn't dig around the reloading area picking up some some powder bushings etc.
Their used gun rack was pretty poor every time I was in there -to say the least, and the guns behind the counter seemed disorganized.
-Gary


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

GrayLand said:


> IMO -the archery dept was the only quality dept in the store.
> The rest of it seemed more like "gun show" type merchandise.
> Not that I didn't dig around the reloading area picking up some some powder bushings etc.
> Their used gun rack was pretty poor every time I was in there -to say the least, and the guns behind the counter seemed disorganized.
> -Gary


 
Like I stated above, it had been a long time since I had been in there.

For reasons GrayLand states. 

Can't say that I'll miss'em.


----------



## Great90wt (Jan 5, 2007)

We'll that stinks. I got a good deal on my Rem. 700LH there, haven't been back in a while since it's a 60 mile drive.


----------

